# New Cupcake pictures!



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Playpen time tonight proved very photogenic for my little one! Some of these pictures aren't from tonight though, I can't help but to take pictures as she sleeps in her new dig box, it's so adorable.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awww what a cutie!
I've recently developed such a soft spot for albinos <3

Sometimes I wish Kashi was as playful as your Cupcake here (or so it seems from these pics)

Kashi only cuddles >_> If I see him on his wheel he throws a little tantrum :lol:


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

She is extremely playful, whilst Rolo is more like what Kashi sounds like, a cuddle bug and if I catch her in her wheel, she freezes and stares at me. Thank you for the compliment, it wasn't until I saw Cupcake that I developed my soft spot for albinos. I used to think they looked creepy with their pink eyes and lack of pigment and swore I would never own one. Then I saw her, held her, and I was done for.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So many great pics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe! Cupcake is adorable! I love that first picture of her in the digbox. So precious.

And it's neat to see some wheel action pictures. I didn't know that they lift up the left back leg when the right front leg is up. Learned something new.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Truffle does the same, freezes and stares at me. Nice to see a HH enjoying her wheel!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the compliments! I think that first picture of her in her dig box is my favourite too, her back leg is often stretched further than her head is and it's adorable! She's far from being shy about running in her wheel.  I made a video too.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! Look at her go!


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

I WANT THAT BOX! Your hedgie looks so happy in it 
I will make sure to provide mine with one as soon as possible :mrgreen:


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Cupcake: Chek it out, I does mah egg impreshun! :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I will make myself clear again: if I ever find out where you live, you can say goodbye to Cupcake! :twisted: :lol: :lol: 

She is absolutely gorgeous, I love her! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Needlenose said:


> Cupcake: Chek it out, I does mah egg impreshun! :lol:


 :lol: I never saw it like that before but now I do and it's hilarious!

That box was really easy to do, I just made sure since it's so short that the lid was locking so she couldn't escape from within it, and she loves to sleep in there! She doesn't even use her igloo anymore, but I keep it in there just in case she wants to. I wash all the little pieces of fleece and flannel in a lingerie bag so that they don't get lost in the wash, and it works great. 



susanaproenca said:


> I will make myself clear again: if I ever find out where you live, you can say goodbye to Cupcake! :twisted: :lol: :lol:
> 
> She is absolutely gorgeous, I love her! Thanks for sharing!


 :lol: I shall have to hide her somewhere if I hear someone breaking into my house!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Why is she so cuuuuute ;-;

Makes me want to get another hedgie!!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Why is she so cuuuuute ;-;


 :lol: It's specialty breeding for cuteness!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful sleeping baby!


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Aww, the pictures in which she sleeps inside the box are just so freakin' adorable!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

shetland said:


> Such a beautiful sleeping baby!


Thank you so much! 



iinustii said:


> Aww, the pictures in which she sleeps inside the box are just so freakin' adorable!


Those are my favourites too, she's so feisty when she's awake so it's a big difference.


----------

